# CPF Flashlights



## Norm (Feb 22, 2015)

Post pics of your CPF flashlights.

Who still has one of these?










Sorry for the poor quality photos :shakehead


----------



## lightlover (Apr 25, 2015)

I've got a CPF 50 Special, an SF G2 which was logo'd to read like "CPF SO Special".
(I actually initiated that production, the 1st CPF light, back when DavidW was suffering from the financial stresses of supporting the forums). 

Then, AFAIK, the next CPF offering was the Arc AAA CPF Member Edition, in dark blue HA3 - a cute part of history. The rush was so great, I only just managed to secure one.

I'd like one of that model above - any possibility of getting one nowadays? 

How many CPF lights are there?

Jahn


----------



## bound (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Boss,、
I haven't CPF flashlight, but I would love to see your thread.
Brian


----------



## MorpheusT1 (May 7, 2015)

Are the CPF LE Lioncubs considered as Cpf flashlights? 
If so i still have the Black HA 95/100.


----------



## Frank Schwab (May 7, 2015)

I haven't been back here since 2004 or so, but I found one of those CPF 50 flashlights in my desk drawer. Trying to work with the mods to set up a sale to benefit CPF, so keep your eyes peeled if you want a piece of history...


----------



## lightlover (May 8, 2015)

WoW!
Frank Schwab, that's a rare and precious light, and truly historical too, 1 of only 50 made. 
And sure to have been taken care of, since Frank is a long-time CPF’er.
Can you post some photos? (I'm not able to, ATM).

I will try to eventually upload some images of the Dark-Blue HA3 Arc AAA CPF Member Edition. 
I’ve never seen such a shade in any other flashlight.

(Re. my earlier post: Oops – there’s a mention of Brass Arc AAA’s being sold to fund CPF, so looks like the “So Special” was the 2nd fundraiser, not the first). 



Frank Schwab said:


> I haven't been back here since 2004 or so ...



Incidentally, Frank - why the long absence? 
I think you’ve broken my 10-year interlude, even. 



bound said:


> Hi ... I haven't CPF flashlight, but I would love to see your thread.
> Brian



bound is a dedicated SF Fan, with an incomparable collection, so he'll probably go for this one . . . .


----------



## Frank Schwab (May 9, 2015)

lightlover said:


> Can you post some photos?


It'll have to wait for Monday, but it's the same as the one in this thread http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...OLD-CPF-50-Special-Surefire-G2-(CPF-History!)



> Incidentally, Frank - why the long absence?
> I think you’ve broken my 10-year interlude, even.


I was active here when my wife was pregnant, then after the kids were born when I was unemployed. Screwing around with designing Zetex pills for Luxeon 1W LEDs in AA maglites was a great way to relax. Then, I got a job, and with small kids there just wasn't any time. Now, the available commercial flashlights are just so awesome that I can't imagine spending the time to design my own. I'm only here now because I found the Surefire, and thought I could do some good with it...


----------



## sunspot (Aug 10, 2015)

lightlover said:


> I've got a CPF 50 Special, an SF G2 which was logo'd to read like "CPF SO Special".
> (I actually initiated that production, the 1st CPF light, back when DavidW was suffering from the financial stresses of supporting the forums).
> 
> Then, AFAIK, the next CPF offering was the Arc AAA CPF Member Edition, in dark blue HA3 - a cute part of history. The rush was so great, I only just managed to secure one.
> ...


Don't forget the red ARC that was offered the year following the blue edition. I still have the blue one as it has my name engraved upon it but sold my red during the ARC frenzy when Peter left the company.


----------



## onthebeam (Aug 16, 2015)

Norm said:


> Post pics of your CPF flashlights.
> 
> Who still has one of these?
> 
> ...



Funny, yours is 273 and mine is 237. I'm just back on CPF after eight long years and a cancer journey with a happy ending. This is one of my beloved torches and I still use it. I also have the later model VB-16 with a clicky and very different design and don't like it nearly as much. A very versatile light. 

Would it be easy to mod with a more up to date led? What it's got now must be I've forgotten which Luxeon is in it. If you like a low low, this one goes all the way down to dark. Mine is a nice neutral white, too. Great care went into these.


----------



## magellan (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow, congrats on that and welcome back.


----------

